# Squash courts on Southside of Dublin



## WarrenBuffet (25 Oct 2007)

Hi,

A couple of us are looking to play a few games of squash in the next few weeks. What courts are available on the southside of the Dublin (somewhere where you don’t have to be a member)?

Thanks,
WB


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2007)

There are courts in Ballinteer Community School; I think it's called the Dundrum Family Recreational Centre. I used to play there years ago (I only live 5 minutes away) but haven't been there in years. Google maps “Stonemasons way, Dublin 16, Ireland” for location.


----------



## car (25 Oct 2007)

[broken link removed] or ballinteer.


----------



## amgd28 (25 Oct 2007)

There are squashcourts in Rathmines cricket club. Also UCD have courts but not sure what restrictions are on their use


----------



## gearoid (25 Oct 2007)

amgd28 said:


> There are squashcourts in Rathmines cricket club. Also UCD have courts but not sure what restrictions are on their use



Yes indeed. Leinster Cricket Club is just behind the Aldi. Nice spot. Two good squash courts and a nice bar. Also you can get joint membership of other sections e.g. tennis for a slightly larger sub. Let me know if you want further info or contact details but the following should be helpful.

Internet site at:

http://www.lccsports.net


----------



## collieb (30 Oct 2007)

UCD squash courts are open to the public AFAIK.


----------

